# Photos of constructing a huge terrarium in 24 hours



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Last week, a friend and I went to setup a terrarium for a one night event. The plan was to get there four days before the event, start work the next day, and have a terrarium with frogs in it for a night to entertain the attendees who like overly exorbitant things. 

Unfortunately, nothing went as planned with shipping companies and some other things I won’t mention, but the result was the tank arriving 24 hours before the event started and nearly all our supplies either not showing up, or being delivered the day of the event. It was one of those life lessons that reinforces how you aren't in control and just have to let go sometimes. We adapted, and came up with this:









Make a quick background without intended supplies or a tank



























the shipping company pulled through and it arrived!









Day of the event...attach background with industrial strength velcro? it worked.




































AJ "ultra fast planting" nordhagen, an hour before the event starts




























Got some frogs and smaller tanks for the night from some extremely kind and generous froggers in the Seattle area. The actual enclosure was designed and manufactured by Protean Terrarium Designs, and I was very happy with it. I can strongly recommend them if you're looking for custom enclosures. 

if there had been more time and things had gone as intended this terrarium would have been better, but with a day to work on it I'm pleased with the result!

Thanks for looking,


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Dude not bad at all man. Could you explain more on who it was for and all that.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Better?! 
That thing is sweet as is! :shock:


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

haha i know, u could have told us it took u 3 years


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow!!! great vivarium, great selection of broms.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

amazing, nice job


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, you've succeeded in doing 3 things..
1) completely blowing my mind away
2) making me feel like CRAP for my inability to even complete a 30gal enclosure.
3) motivated me to work on said 30gal.

That last one might have to wait until I'm out of math 111 and chem though. :roll:


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job man,

Hope that GS hardened in time!  ,


----------



## GINT (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice terrarium.I am tried to look for protean terratium designs but no any info avialible.do they have web site.I am just wonder how much was for the terrarium like this.


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

Devin,

Thanks for the photos of the end result. We are extremely pleased that everything worked out so well and that our enclosure arrived with enough time to spare! We are amazed at how beautiful it turned out. It is by far the largest enclosure we have designed and by far the most rewarding. 

Gint, 

we are still working on the website. Between all the orders and importing we have been focusing on, and the most recent handicaps that have affected Jason 1 (yes there are two Jason's, one a young strapping fool and one grumpy hillbilly), we are a little set back but doing our best to chug forward and supply as fast as we can. Feel free to PM us on here or shoot us an email at [email protected]. We do our best to get back to folks as fast as we can. We also be updating our ad on here shortly. 

Best Regards and many thanks....


----------



## GINT (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for quick respond regarding protean terrariums.Second question is where i can get brooms .Seems to me like its very nice selection and variety.Any info will be very apreciated


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

that looks amazing! Great job!
I don't usually like setups full of broms but this turned out really awesome, especially considering time, I would hate* to see what you put together when you have time!


_*ok, I lied, I would love to see _


----------



## rop21 (May 22, 2008)

Awesome viv! I've always wanted to see the faces behind this tank. It was featured in Reptiles USA 2009 Annual Magazine Vol. 14


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yah...

I was thinking I had seen this before (Jason may have sent me photo's a while back). 

When was this event and what was the event?

As I said last time....great job on the tank and the setup.

Chris


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

It was constructed last February for a Microsoft conference/banquet, I believe. It currently resides in a science lab at Edmonds Community College in Washington.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

UmbraSprite said:


> Yah...
> 
> I was thinking I had seen this before (Jason may have sent me photo's a while back).
> 
> ...


Chris it was featured in Reptiles Magazine when it was built during the vivarium issue.


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

actually it was february of 2008. it was a great tank to build. i actually took the idea of the tank that jeff/sgvreptiles tank which i built originally for a trio of nosy be locale henkeli i was keeping.

i am glad jeff took it home. it looks better planted than with dust on it.

-jason.p


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I need another pent tank. Maybe next week?


----------

